# Ohio CCW News



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Alphecca has this news:

_The Sandusky Register is publishing the names of Ohio CCW permit holders. Liberty Sphere has the gory news.

Update: The Register has an article today critical of the move. Here's a quote:

Varner said newspapers that publish the names and county of residence of concealed handgun permit holders are putting innocent people at unnecessary risk.

"There are women who are hiding from abusive husbands or boyfriends," she said. "These are single women who may have been who may be afraid of stalkers, people who have been attacked previously and are threatened with repeat attacks." 
At the end of the article, we see this:

EDITOR'S NOTE: The decision to make the lists available to readers was made by the Register's managing editor. All inquiries should be directed to 419-609-5866 or Matt Westerhold._

Don't these people ever learn? My name and address was posted when the Roanoke, VA paper put up a link to a searchable database. I hope all you Ohio CCW'ers let the Register know what you think of this.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

There's an intentional provision in our CCW Law that allows Media and News outlets to have access to these lists, and doesn't prohibit them from publishing. The Cleveland Plain Dealer did the same a few years ago...it sucks but it's better than having no CCW at all


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fight fire with fire. Get the editor's home address phone number, ss number and all info you can on him and everybody at the paper and post it on the internet for the whole world to see. Then e-mail the net post to all of them. Bet they'll back off then. Good luck.


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

I know how you feel. The Tennesseean pulled the same stunt about 2 months ago. Dirty rats.


----------

